# Stuck Spark Plug Wires



## Eric Sakai (May 28, 2014)

Re: 2004 GTO work car

Hello All:

How do I pull off the spark plug wires from the spark plugs? 

It seems stuck, and I do not have leverage to pull off the wire boot from the plug side, within the limited space.

Thank you for your help,
Eric


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There are little spark plug pliers but if they are welded on you may still end up replacing the wires. Use dielectric grease on them when you re-install.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Twist and yank. I think the #7 one was the biggest PITA.


----------



## blackhawk571 (Sep 28, 2013)

svede1212 is Wright the spark plug pliers are worth their weight in gold and if you get a set make sure they are a good pair I had too buy a second set from snap on because the first set would just bend and not grab


----------

